# Trypz or Tryp is a scam!



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

This is scam using chatbot technology. I went through the process of them inviting you to a private chat and working you up to make money. After looking at Facebook profiles, it appears to be one or multiple scammers. Companies that are going to compete wth Uber and Lyft do not launch a product this way. 

My suspicions were confirmed when the person initiated the scripted messages had two profiles in the actual chat and one of the profiles posted about using chatbot to make money. Nothing on these profiles referenced a launch of a new company or even promoted. If I was launching a company or service I would be sharing it with friends or whomever. 

Then the Tryp representative that I called out and pointed out to what appears to be a bogus attorney website and Link back to there main page. Both that can be created for under $100 both. 

However I think they will spend a few days pretending there is a launch happening and then at that point, they will hit you up for the $199 fee and that is where the scam ends. 

Once I confronted them on it, they went silent.

Sad part is that they know Uber and Lyft drivers are desperate and I will use a more UPNET friendly term, gullible. You have been warned.


----------

